# This became that???



## Brooks803 (May 24, 2011)

Here's a new color trial at what I'm calling my Vintage series of blanks. It's hard for people to visualize what a finish pen can look like after seeing the raw blank. So here it is as a solid blank and the finished product. I reverse painted the blank with a golden yellow to try and match the actual blank color. I am happy with my results, but I think I want to try a much different color approach with the next one, maybe reverse paint Red  The finish is MM to 12000 and polished with PlastX. Thanks for looking and for any comments made!

Here's the raw blank:







And the finished product:












Can't forget a nice closeup:


----------



## Phunky_2003 (May 24, 2011)

Wow !!

That's nice!!


----------



## quister (May 24, 2011)

Once again Jon, AWESOME work!!!


----------



## oops99 (May 24, 2011)

Normally I would not even thinking of me liking an orange pen, but that is Breathtaking.
Smokin' Gorgeous!!!!!

Tom/oops99


----------



## firewhatfire (May 25, 2011)

looks good to me.

Phil


----------



## LarryDNJR (May 25, 2011)

Very nice looking!!


----------



## hanau (May 25, 2011)

looks good,
first thing I thought about was a creamsicle.
If it wasn't so late I would run up to the store and see if they had any.


----------



## boxerman (May 25, 2011)

Very nice pen and blank. Looks like the sun. You could call it sun rise.


----------



## mrburls (May 25, 2011)

Man Jonathon you are *GOOD AT THIS CASTING THING* Hope I get the chance to buy some of these from exoticblanks once you start shipping them and they put them up for sale. Got a feeling there may be a waiting list :frown: 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## maxman400 (May 25, 2011)

Excellent Work, Great Looking Pen.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 25, 2011)

That one good looking Orange pen!


----------



## fiferb (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful Jonathon. Looks like it lost a lot of the red. If you I see why you may reverse paint in red next time in order to keep a bit of it in the final outcome.


----------



## Pioneerpens (May 25, 2011)

looks great Jonathan!  colors are stunning!


----------



## wizard (May 25, 2011)

Now that's what a wizard refers to as MAGIC!! Jonathon, Outstanding casting and pen ! Thanks for showing. Regards, Doc
P.S. I always look forward to your next one!


----------



## BKelley (May 25, 2011)

Jonathan,

That is a beautiful pen.  Will this blank be one that will be a stock blank, or one of a kind?

Ben


----------



## omb76 (May 25, 2011)

That looks great Jonathon!  That blank looks a lot like the one I got from you where I reverse painted it and you needed sunglasses to look at it...  Just sold that one the other day btw, lady fell in love with the bright colors!


----------



## Drstrangefart (May 25, 2011)

Oh, man. That's really, really, really excellent. I can't think of quite the word I would use here.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (May 25, 2011)

That is just awesome!


----------



## G1Pens (May 25, 2011)

Great looking pen and blank. I think you've finally got the hang of this casting thing


----------



## Dan_F (May 25, 2011)

That looks good enough to eat - like butterscotch candy. I think I will end up preferring this to the red painted one, but we shall see. 

Dan


----------



## Russianwolf (May 25, 2011)

Dan_F said:


> That looks good enough to eat - like butterscotch candy. I think I will end up preferring this to the red painted one, but we shall see.
> 
> Dan



butterscotch was my first thought too.


----------



## thewishman (May 25, 2011)

Thanks a whole stinking lot, Jonathon! Now I've gotta go get some Creamsicles! :eat: You set off a craving that cannot be denied!:devil:


After I get the Creamsicles, I'll look at your pen again. (Razm frazm.)


----------



## Brooks803 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It's butterscotch alright!


----------



## brookswife803 (May 25, 2011)

Mmmm! Creamsicles sound great. If its any consolation I can send Jonathon to town to get some.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 25, 2011)

brookswife803 said:


> Mmmm! Creamsicles sound great. If its any consolation I can send Jonathon to town to get some.


 

Go to town yourself! I don't even like creamsicles, but you can get me some strawberry ice cream while your out....love you :wink:


----------



## Finatic (May 25, 2011)

Reminds me of Sunset in the Keys. Awesome!


----------



## Lenny (May 25, 2011)

hanau said:


> looks good,
> first thing I thought about was a creamsicle.
> If it wasn't so late I would run up to the store and see if they had any.


 

Me too! Creamsicle!  

Never would have dreamed that blank would turn out THAT nice!


----------



## jasontg99 (May 26, 2011)

Wow.  That is freaking awesome.  These look better than real bakelite!!!  I sure hope these will be for sale soon!

Jason


----------



## Richard Gibson (May 26, 2011)

You have done yourself proud Jonathan. I'm coming to Atlanta just to meet you face to face and learn from one of the Master's. See you there.

Richard


----------



## ed4copies (May 26, 2011)

Good news!!!  We have received the first "batch" of Jonathon's blanks!!!

Will be going up on the site this weekend---look for ad,  here on IAP, when Dawn gets them ready to be posted.

Thank you Jonathon (and Shea)!!!
Keep pouring!!


----------



## jasontg99 (May 26, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Good news!!! We have received the first "batch" of Jonathon's blanks!!!
> 
> Will be going up on the site this weekend---look for ad, here on IAP, when Dawn gets them ready to be posted.
> 
> ...


 
Ed, how many are we talking about?  I may just take them all!

Jason


----------



## mrrichieboy (May 26, 2011)

Stunning blank Joe...one thing to cast a nice blank, another thing to finish it and put it on the proper kit.  You've done it all here!  I like it!!---Rich

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (May 26, 2011)

Please DON'T Jason!!!!

We hope to have a continuing supply from Jonathon--just trying to establish some reasonable expectations now.

This shipment is not large, so if you would all just take a few (how about 8---2 of each color--for a temporary allocation???)

I don't think Jonathon fully believes me yet.  When he starts seeing the blanks disappear, I think he will develop more confidence that you all REALLY LIKE him!!!!  

I'm looking at his blanks (and I have seen a tens of thousands of resin blanks in the last decade)---THESE ARE special!!!  But, like Cheetos, he will make more!!!
(Probably not quite as FAST as Frito-Lay, but give him time@!!):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jasontg99 (May 26, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Please DON'T Jason!!!!
> 
> We hope to have a continuing supply from Jonathon--just trying to establish some reasonable expectations now.
> 
> ...


 
Done!  I am sure you have my email address to send the bill to.  :tongue:


----------



## ed4copies (May 26, 2011)

BTW, nice to see you back in the states, Jason!!!  Dawn or I will be in contact with you, over the weekend.


----------



## jasontg99 (May 26, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> BTW, nice to see you back in the states, Jason!!! Dawn or I will be in contact with you, over the weekend.


 
HAHA.  Still remember those late night calls from Japan do you?  It is awesome to be back home!  Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## johncrane (May 26, 2011)

That's a winning Combo.excellent work Jonathon!!


----------



## edman2 (May 26, 2011)

Jonathon,
Looks great. I turned the first "Tennessee" blank you poured for me. The longer I turned it the prettier it got!  The customer is overjoyed!  I will try to get a photo up when I get a chance. Love your swirls!:biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (May 27, 2011)

Awesome looking pen.  I wouldn't have guessed it came from that blank.  That would be a good contest-matching up raw material with the final product.


----------



## workinforwood (May 27, 2011)

I hate to disagree with your expert opinion on colors, but I think the yellow was the perfect choice for this blank. It does absolutely remind me of vintage bakelite and is about the most stunning looking Jr Statesman ever!


----------



## JohnU (May 27, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Good news!!!  We have received the first "batch" of Jonathon's blanks!!!
> 
> Will be going up on the site this weekend---look for ad,  here on IAP, when Dawn gets them ready to be posted.
> 
> ...



Great News ...Congrats Jonathan!  Welcome to the family. Lol. I'm looking forward to adding a few of your blanks to my cart ... if I can beat out all the drooling shoppers.  


----------



## Tanner (May 30, 2011)

Dang, thats beautiful!


----------



## Kaspar (May 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!  I'm going to get one sometime and do it kitless.


----------



## 76winger (May 31, 2011)

I think it came out very nice. And that's some great photography too!


----------



## zapdafish (May 31, 2011)

It's beautiful and making my mouth water at the same time.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 31, 2011)

Wow, Thanks everyone! It makes me very happy to read all the positive comments about my work. I also think I'll need to add this color in with my next shipment up to Ed!



workinforwood said:


> I hate to disagree with your expert opinion on colors, but I think the yellow was the perfect choice for this blank. It does absolutely remind me of vintage bakelite and is about the most stunning looking Jr Statesman ever!


 
Thanks Jeff! I wouldn't go as far as being an expert, but I'm always curious as to how far I can really go with color choices with a blank like this.


----------



## wiset1 (May 31, 2011)

I can't get over how amazing these blanks turn out Jonathon!  I missed out on the one on exotics...I think they must have lasted about 5 minutes on there, ha ha ha.  Good for you brother, keep it up and I really can't wait to see what else you come up with.  I'll have to pick up a couple kits and set them aside for some of your work!!!

AWESOME


----------

